# To Trim or Not to Trim ...



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm back to setting up my 20G trimless tank. Here's what it looked like before I discovered a chip in the tank and abondaned the project for a few months (if you can't see this for some reason, look at the first attachment of this post):










It's a Hagen trimless tank, but I applied a 4cm high black vinyl trim around the top (and a full black background) so that I can have the water about 4cm from the top and it doesn't look funny with the water line being so low, etc. ... or so I am assuming.

Now I've bought a new tank to replace the one with the chip and I'm wondering if I should apply the same trim around the top like the original.

So I guess it comes down to what looks better. A water line about 3 to 4cm from the top of the glass or a black vinyl trim 4cm high which hides the water line. Btw, with the visible water line, I am assuming that there might also be some calcium build up ... anyone with trimless tanks feel free to let me know how much of a problem calcium deposits are for you.

Here's a photo of the chipped tank before I applied the trim (if you can't see this for some reason, look at the second attachment of this post):










So which ones looks better? Feel free to vote or just post your answer.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't see the pictures 

But I have always loved trim


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

TBemba said:


> I can't see the pictures
> 
> But I have always loved trim


Had a little bit of trouble with them, they should be up now. If not, let me know ... btw, they are links to attachments from this thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15560

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I like the trim-less look but you make some valid points about water line and calcium buildup.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 trim-less

especially since the piece of wood is sticking up through the top. Putting a trim would break the continuity of branch.

Though I'm curious, if you wanted a trim woudln't the tank have been cheaper if you purchased a trimmed tank from the beginning?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

deuces said:


> +1 trim-less
> 
> especially since the piece of wood is sticking up through the top. Putting a trim would break the continuity of branch.
> 
> Though I'm curious, if you wanted a trim woudln't the tank have been cheaper if you purchased a trimmed tank from the beginning?


Might have a been a little cheaper, but this Hagen tank is a very unique dimension that's different than a normal 20G but fits my stand perfectly.

Harry


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

I guess it's just me for now going pro-trim
But I personally like trim.

But really it's for you to decide based on what use your going to give the tank.
i.e. would it be easier to work without trim.
Is there any point going through putting on trim.
Do I even like trim 
stuff like that

But I guess it's just me that likes trim :/


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would go with the trim on this one, you lose the cube of water effect of the rimless tank with the black silicone. To work with what you have, the black silicone and trim will work to frame the aquascape - you see this a fair bit in the German and Dutch tanks. That said, you ruin the framed effect once you stick the branches out the top, so i would also cut them down to size and keep them just shy of the water surface.


----------



## thepit21 (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the trim also


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Trim looks the best. Trimless is nice, but the waterline ruins the effect.

On a side note, what happened top the first tank? How big of a chip was out of it?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

ryno1974 said:


> Trim looks the best. Trimless is nice, but the waterline ruins the effect.
> 
> On a side note, what happened top the first tank? How big of a chip was out of it?


It's sitting in my garage ... it's not too big of a chip (smaller than a pinky fingernail), but trimless looks scary enough, I didn't want to risk a chip. It holds water just fine so I'm gonna put it up for sale when I have some time probably ... for anyone braver than me to use.

Harry


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

What size is it and how much do you want for it? 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

ryno1974 said:


> What size is it and how much do you want for it?
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


It is 60cm by 35cm and 40cm tall. I was gonna ask $30 for it. Menagerie sells it new for $50.

Harry


----------



## impalass (May 5, 2010)

Trimless with the wood sticking out will look stunning and well worth the extra few minutes of attention daily imo.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

i saw a few tanks the other nite , at AI adn they had some driftwood sticking out of one of there tanks with plants growing up it looked stunning not sure if u can go chk em out but they had lots of trimless tanks to kinda get an idea if thats what u wanted 
good luck 
tom


----------

